

Security Will Need Big Insight, Not Just Big Data - RiskIO
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/25/security-will-need-big-insight-not-just-big-data/

======
RiskIO
Neill Occhiogrosso of Costanoa Venture Capital discusses areas for exploration
in infosec as IT mega-trends and would-be hacker profiles change.

